# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Cài đặt tường lửa InV-Firewall Script cho diễn đàn bạn [IPB / phpBB /vBulletin]

## linhti0209

*Cài đặt tường lửa InV-Firewall Script cho diễn đàn bạn [IPB / phpBB /vBulletin]*​
*InV-Firewall Script* là một firewall của tác giả Nguyen Tuan Dung, lập trình dành riêng cho hệ thống forum Invision Power Board [cũng có thể tích hợp và forum khác dễ dàng]. Tính năng của hệ thống tường lửa cho website này tập trung chính ở việc cản trở một phần các gói dữ liệu được gửi liên tục hay yêu cầu truy cập đến diễn đàn với số lượng lớn trong thời gian ngắn.



Ví dụ đơn giản nhất, nếu bạn truy cập liên tục vào forum (nhấn F5 liên tiếp nhau) thì một trang báo lỗi sẽ hiện ra và cấm bạn truy cập vào diễn đàn trong thời gian đã định. Đối với dnp, bao gồm 2 firewalls, nếu bạn nhấn F5 trong 10 lần liên tiếp với thời gian dưới 8 giây bạn sẽ bị cấm truy cập trong 10 phút vì firewall thứ 2 được kích hoạt. Nếu bạn muốn thử đọc xong bài viết này hãy thử nhé


- Bên cạnh InV-Firewall, bộ files này Shacker còn kèm theo tập tin htaccess đã được hiệu chỉnh để chống spam / bảo mật conf_global.php / cản bots / chống dos cơ bản cho forum bạn.

*
I - Setup cho IPB*
- Để cài đặt firewall này, bạn download file InV-Firewall_Script_1.0.0.rar về máy và làm theo hướng dẫn trong tập tin readme.txt

II - Setup cho phpBB
- Chỉ upload thư mục upload vào địa chỉ gốc chứa forum bạn (vị trí của file common.php á).
- Mở file common.php , tìm dòng



```

[COLOR=#000000][/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]if ( ![/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]defined[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]([/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]'IN_PHPBB'[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]) ){die([/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]"Hacking attempt"[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]);}  [/COLOR] 



```

   <div style="text-align: left"> 
Thêm vào sau đó



```

[COLOR=#000000] $firewall [/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]= [/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]'firewall/firewall.php'[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700];if( [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]file_exists[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]([/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$firewall[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]) ){ require_once([/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$firewall[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]); }[/COLOR] 



```

Vậy là bạn đã hòan tất cài đặt Firewall này cho forum của mình .

III - Setup cho vBulletin
Đối với vBulletin, bạn cũng tương tự chèn đoạn code



```

[COLOR=#000000] $firewall [/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]= [/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]'firewall/firewall.php'[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700];if( [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]file_exists[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]([/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$firewall[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]) ){ require_once([/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$firewall[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]); }  [/COLOR] 



```

vào sau thẻ



```

[COLOR=#000000][/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]<?[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]php[/COLOR]


```

Hoàn tất ^_^

III - Configure firewall

- Mở tập tin config.php trong thư mục firewall
- Bạn sửa các dòng sau tùy ý




```

[COLOR=#000000]$conf[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700][[/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]'maxaccess'[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]] = [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]10[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]; [/COLOR][COLOR=#FF8000]// Lượt truy cập tối đa[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$conf[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700][[/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]'interval'[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]] = [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]2[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]; [/COLOR][COLOR=#FF8000]// Thời gian cách nhau giữa các yêu cầu, tính bằng giây[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$conf[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700][[/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]'requests'[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]] = [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]10[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]; [/COLOR][COLOR=#FF8000]// Lượt yêu cầu kết nối - kết hợp $conf['interval'] ở trên[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$conf[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700][[/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]'blocktime'[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]] = [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]600[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]; [/COLOR][COLOR=#FF8000]// Thời gian bị cấm kết nối vào forum, tính bằng giây  [/COLOR] 



```

</div>

----------


## tradaquanmobi

đại ca ơi trong phan Readme nó bảo tìm fiel ./init.php
./ipchat.php
./lofiversion/index.php . mấy file đấy ở đâu thế anh.

----------


## inbaongoc007

Có vẻ không hiệu quả lắm, mình thử trên chính diễn đàn này nhưng vẫn không có tác dụng. :a::lick:

----------


## samnguyen

:1eye:innocent:[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]Nếu cài cái này chắc là có hiệu quả chứ nhỉ :book::angel_not::realmad::lick::shifty::a:[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]:-?[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]confused::boxing::book::bored::angry::bawling:

----------

